# Albert and Pilot :D



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

I haven't done this yet whoops

Sleepppy rats 









they are such lay abouts









Pilots favorite spot









Drive by grooming 



















the last shot the boys where watching a lightning storm with me, the air got all heavy and cool and they ran to the window to watch, I thought they would run away when it thundered but they just stood up to look at the sky


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

they're adorable 
i love the second picture, Albert sure looks like he's comfy :lol:


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Pilot looks like he is a impressive sized rat, i like him


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

D'aaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwww, what cutie patuties!!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

They're adorable!


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

geebus said:


> Pilot looks like he is a impressive sized rat, i like him


 Albert is the Blue, he's the bigger of the two and tends to be far more squishy


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

MariHxc said:


> they're adorable
> i love the second picture, Albert sure looks like he's comfy :lol:


 I know! don't you wish some one provided a giant fluffy blanket 100X the size of you to just snuggle up on or in! I'm jealous!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I love your lazy boyz! 
They remind me of my giant squish!


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

thats soo cool how they go up to the window my rat use to go into her igloo and shake her little butt off lol i would have to go get her to calm her down


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

rrats said:


> thats soo cool how they go up to the window my rat use to go into her igloo and shake her little butt off lol i would have to go get her to calm her down


 some people up on the street behind mine light fire works every night and the boys watch those too


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pictures! Your boys are gorgeous! And it is good to see (like in the second picture) that other peoples' boys are lazy when they're out of their cages, too.  

I'm thinking of changing my name to BoyzRlazy, especially now that they aren't being so crazy. :roll: 

Keep posting pictures!


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

kenRakuu said:


> rrats said:
> 
> 
> > thats soo cool how they go up to the window my rat use to go into her igloo and shake her little butt off lol i would have to go get her to calm her down
> ...


too cool a show and yogi every night lol


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Ah, what adorable squishes! Albert looks like such a lazy butt, I bet he's a great snuggler!


----------

